# How to trim plants into bush



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

When should we trim the plants? When they reach the top? or when they reach a certain height or when they look healthy enough?

How long should it take for the stem plants to send sideshoots from the top?
Mines take about 1 week and 5 days for it to send sideshoots out..
I need someone with Aquascaping skills to answer this.

Is there a Technique to trimming plants? Or do I just go crazy?
__________________


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

What I usually do is just look at the mess of stems, and visualize what I want it to look like. Then I see what stems I need to cut. When I do cut, I cut more than what I want. This is because the plant will grow into the look, rather than me trimming it to the look I want. If you trim it to the look, then you have to trim more often to keep it looking how you want it to.
I use wisteria, and it grows really fast. So the speed plants grow varies. Wisteria takes only about a week to grow about 2-3in, sometimes more. 
Also, I wouldn't trim the plant if it looks like it can't take it. Just wait till it is more healthy then trim, or just trim the healthy bits and replant.
Hope this helps.


----------



## aaronnorth (Apr 21, 2008)

Trim off the top, by cutting off the top the plant sends out sideshoots, if you want it to grow up rather than out then uproot it and cut off the bottom. You can trim the plants when you like, try and make sure that each stem is about 4" at least.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

this may not apply to every plant, but here is what I have observed.
I plant stems with an extra inch beyond the reach of their leaves to
each other, and let them grow straight up to the waterline. as the stem
tops out the lower part sends off branchs, and the lower part of the
stem seems to grow noticeably slower. the stem is _programmed_ by
nature to send off branches once the stem top blocks the light, and
the crowding slows the growth rate of the darker lower stem. this
is the point you want to shape your stem cluster into a bush to what
ever overall shape and height you desire. you should be left with a
dense collection of branched stems that "remember" to grow slower
even though after cutting you are exposing them directly to the light.
from this point on, regular trimming down bi-weekly to restore the
height and shape you want, will keep your stem bush pleasant looking.


----------

